# HTML/CSS: Größenangaben (em,px,cm,mm,%,...) was davon verwenden ?



## Silent12 (4. September 2011)

*HTML/CSS: Größenangaben (em,px,cm,mm,%,...) was davon verwenden ?*

Erstelle schon eine Weile Websiten, aber nur privat, weshalb ich nie gemerkt habe, dass meine erstellten Websiten mit anderen Auflösungen ganz anders dargestellt werden (völlig durchwürfelt). Deshalb habe ich mal nen bisschen gegoogelt und an manchen Stellen wurde gesagt man solle em oder % verwenden, aber als ich das gemacht habe und danach bei meinem Bildschirm die Auflösung geändert habe (von 1920-1080 in 800-600) war wieder alles föllig verschoben.
Wie kann ich das ändern, weil sonst wären meine ziemlich aufwendigen Websiten alle ziemlich durchwürfelt.


----------



## derP4computer (4. September 2011)

*AW: HTML/CSS: Größenangaben (em,px,cm,mm,%,...) was davon verwenden ?*

Schau dir das hier mal an: CSS 4 You


----------



## Silent12 (4. September 2011)

*AW: HTML/CSS: Größenangaben (em,px,cm,mm,%,...) was davon verwenden ?*

Danke genau sowas hatte ich gesucht


----------



## derP4computer (4. September 2011)

*AW: HTML/CSS: Größenangaben (em,px,cm,mm,%,...) was davon verwenden ?*

Gern geschehen.


----------



## Chrissyx (10. September 2011)

*AW: HTML/CSS: Größenangaben (em,px,cm,mm,%,...) was davon verwenden ?*

Hier ist noch eine gute Übersicht der ganzen Maßeinheiten: SELFHTML: Stylesheets / CSS-Formate definieren / Maeinheiten, Farbangaben und Wertzuweisung


----------

